# My re-grading coming up



## Blade96 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not this friday, because its good friday, but the friday after that, I will have my re-grading for my orange belt. I will be training and reviewing my stuff to prepare for it. I know i will be able to do better this time around.

Have a happy Easter, everyone!

Oss.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck! let us know how it goes!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 20, 2011)

You will do an awesome job testing, stay focused, train hard, and let it happen.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 21, 2011)

I am sure you will do great!

Just stay focused but relaxed.

Osu!


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 21, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> Not this friday, because its good friday, but the friday after that, I will have my re-grading for my orange belt. I will be training and reviewing my stuff to prepare for it. I know i will be able to do better this time around.
> 
> Have a happy Easter, everyone!
> 
> Oss.


 
Im not going to go with the popular sense nad say you will do great, because well I dont know what you are studying or how well you are at it.

so I will tell you what I tell the students in my instructors school who are unsure, or who failed a previous test.

Do you know the material? Do you understand the material? Have you practiced the material? Do you have questions on the material? Do you know what is required to pass?
If you answered those questions...yes,yes,yes, no, yes. Then I am sure you will pass with flying colors... if you didn't??... then I would schedule sometime with your instructor ASAP to make sure you can answer them the right way, or don't retest yet.

btw failing a test in martial arts is no big deal to me...it just means you need to work more... and even those that pass the tests more likely then not need to work harder on the material anyways.

good luck


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 21, 2011)

good advice luckyboxer and thanks.

Thanks all.


----------

